# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Колокольчик и лекция

## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Харе Кришна, Хари Шаури прабху.Примите мои поклоны.
Вы случайно не помните, когда Шрила Прабхупада давал лекцию, и одновременно проводилась пуджа Божествам, звонили ли пуджари в колокольчик или нет, чтобы не отвлекать от лекции? Были ли какие-то наставления Прабхупады на этот счет?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:
When Prabhupada was speaking and the arati was going on the ringing of the bell was muted.
Перевод:
Когда Прабхупада давал лекцию и проходило арати Божествам звук колокольчика был приглушен.

----------

